

Cardboard Furniture - edw519
http://www.news.com/2300-13842_3-6233235.html?tag=nefd.also

======
phaedrus
Cardboard is under appreciated. It has a favorable strength-weight ratio, is
cheap, and easy to work with. That being said:

\- How long is this furniture going to last? \- Why does "design" always have
to be synonymous with "ignores good engineering, and, for that matter,
physics" and "looks like it would break if you actually sat on it"?

You know what was good "design"? The Roman aqueducts. That was good design -
parts of it are still holding up in use today. The Coliseum, the Parthenon -
good design. It's about balancing engineering concerns with aesthetics. This
free form swirly _crap_ that people call design today in architecture and
furniture may be art, but us calling it design and them designers and not
artists dilutes the word "design".

------
eru
From page 10: "On the other hand, serious cardboard furniture makers have
suggested that their designs would be ideal for sharing online. That's because
shipping expensive, finished pieces makes less sense than simply relying upon
local workshops."

